# Cattery



## BMC (Aug 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend one? Near paphos would be prefreable, if not somewhere between paphos and larnaca would be ok. Also a rough indication of what it costs would be great.

Sorry if this had been done before couldn't find anything when I searched.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BMC said:


> Can anyone recommend one? Near paphos would be prefreable, if not somewhere between paphos and larnaca would be ok. Also a rough indication of what it costs would be great.
> 
> Sorry if this had been done before couldn't find anything when I searched.


Theres a lady who takes cats in in Tala. She has a lovely set up at the bottom of her garden. When our cat was with her she pined and cried so much that the lady even took her to bed with her at night to comfort her. Thats beyond the call of duty in my eyes and so lovely.
My hubby has her phone number somewhere but he is out so I will get it for you when he comes in.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Theres a lady who takes cats in in Tala. She has a lovely set up at the bottom of her garden. When our cat was with her she pined and cried so much that the lady even took her to bed with her at night to comfort her. Thats beyond the call of duty in my eyes and so lovely.
> My hubby has her phone number somewhere but he is out so I will get it for you when he comes in.
> 
> Veronica


The lady is called Sandra and her phone number is *********.

Oh and its in Tremithousa not Tala

Veronica


----------

